

Does mod_pagespeed make your site faster? Find out without installing anything. - jfox85
http://torbit.com/proxy.php

======
thenayr
Slightly redundant to use a proxy to check for a speed increase from
mod_pagespeed, is it not?

The added latency from the proxy is likely to counter the benefits of
mod_pagespeed...

~~~
sjs382
Probably more useful as a "Does mod_pagespeed break my site?" test.

~~~
thenayr
Agreed, should probably be advertised as such.

~~~
sjs382
It is. It was just a poor choice of a title for HN. That text isn't the page's
title.

------
kumarshantanu
It may be just me but this proxy made sites load much slower.

~~~
rhizome
People love open proxies, especially if those people also like terrorism, porn
and cracking.

------
joshfraser
it's interesting to be able to surf around and see which sites are faster and
which ones it breaks.

